

How come Hackernews don't have Emacs reader/client? - Soyuz

I use Emacs alot and just got hooked to this Hackernews website. I searched over the internet for a way to interact with HN inside Emacs and found no good way but this one:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;clarete&#x2F;hackernews.el<p>which is very bad and opens articles in default browser or embedded lynx browser inside Emacs.<p>The question is: How Emacs guys interacts with Hackernews?<p>Regards,
Soyuz
======
valarauca1
Because people who get work done don't read HN in their code editor :P

------
stevekemp
> which is very bad and opens articles in default browser or embedded lynx
> browser inside Emacs.

The readme implies you can use `t` to open inside emacs. Did that not work?

~~~
Soyuz
the `t` opens the article in the embedded lynx browser. I thought there's a
complete client for HN to brwose and interact/comment.

------
Soyuz
I guess I will try to write a client and publish it on Github

------
SamReidHughes
It does. But you can't have it.

------
frou_dh
'cos you haven't made it yet

